# Improved ITP's



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Got my rims back from powdercoat today! I figured i would give this a try first instead of spending a butt load of cash on new rims. I only paid 100 bucks to get them sand blasted and powdercoated. What do yall think?


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks great. will it hold up to a lot of rough abuse in mud ??? Just asking cause I might try that at some time.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

IDK about holding up...I have heard good things about them and i will definately have an answer after nats about how the last lol


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look good!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good. 100 bucks sounds like a deal too


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

look awesome! where can you get something powdercoated at


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes they will hold up if they were prepped right and powder was baked right... that is the right way to do it


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

they should be good. although most places will not mount them. we tried to get a set of truck rims mounted ( they have been poedwr coated) and most places say no they dont want to scrach them


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

ss312 center caps would set them off


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> look awesome! where can you get something powdercoated at


You kinda have to look around. Some body shops might do it, or check at some places that do spray in bed liners. Mine were done at a place that specializes in just powdercoating.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you can put a piece of moleskin or felt on the arm that comes down to the lip on the tire machine and it wont scratch em.


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Are those my old wheels you bought from me? They look great!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont think so, i bought these mounted on some 32's from a guy in Bossier city parting out his brute. May be yours though, i never met the guy face to face, picked em up from their family business lol.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

It will hold up fine if the shop did a good job in prep work, although they can get scratched but normally not deep enough to show the undercoating. They look really good btw.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Those should hold up great.When done right powder coating is the strongest and most durable way to paint something.If flexes well and dones not scratched easily.We powder coat all of our sprint cars,and let me tell ya that **** is TUFF.Congrats man they look really good.And at 100 bucks for all 4..WOW..cant beat that.


----------

